# Ca 700m3 Liter Teich soll nun gefiltert werden! Technik welche?



## Niklas123456 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo 

Mein Vater möchte nun seinen Teich mit Technik und Filteranlage ausstatten!
Angebot vom Teichbauer liegt vor!
Hier mal kurz die ca Daten.
Teich ca 700 m3 nur Loch mit Folie ( PVC Folie) ! An der tiefsten Stelle ca 3 Meter.
Da der Teich nun voll ist mit Algen, soll nun eine Filteranlage her.
Ein Teichbauer hat sich den Teich angesehen und folgenden Vorschlag gemacht. Trommelfilter pp 65 , 50m3 max Flow!, Filterschacht, also Schwerkraftsystem! Skimmer und ca 1000 Pflanzen!
Von Bodenabläufe, oder Filterbecken, usw habe ich nix lesen können.
Der Teich sind eigengtlich keine Fische drin, aber bei der Größe weiß man es nie!
Nun wollte ich hier mal in die Runde fragen, was Ihr davon haltet? Und was bei solch einem großen Teich die beste Möglichkeit ist ihn einigermaßen zu Filtern?!
Vielen Dank Gruß Niklas


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo  Niklas,
hast mal ein paar Bilder von dem "kleinen" Teich, das ist dann schon mal Futter für die Synapsen.
viele Pflanzen (welche?) und Schwerkraft sind schon mal die richtige Richtung


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juli 2017)

700m³ ist ein See...
Der PP65 ist ein Witz....im Verhältnis zum See.
Ansonsten haben diese Filter einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen bei einigen.

Eine 1:1 Umwälzung technisch möglich.....aber wohl übertrieben....

Bei Neubau eines "Teiches" dieser Größe, würde ich zuerst überlegen, wozu dieser Teich dient....Schwimm..Natur..Forellen..Koi...als Gewässer zum Kitesurfen!

Ich habe eben gesehen- Du bist Maschinenbauer! Das erleichtert ggf. einiges.
Ich pers. würde auf jeden Fall am tiefsten Punkt des Bodens Bodenabläufe vorsehen..in heftiger Verrohrung..in Richtung eines etwas größeren Filterkellers...zumindest zur Vorbereitung dessen, was kommen kann....wenn es denn muß.

So eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage mit (fast) 100m³/h ist kein Ding- das haben hier im Forum ein paar Leute.
Endlosbandfilter und Luftheber...Firma Lifra

Trommelfilter gibt es auch Modelle, die diesen Durchsatz schaffen....
https://ssl.webpack.de/shop.koibons...5&lng=de&menuid=24&ordner=shop.artikel-23-166
http://ammerland-filter.de/atf-professional-trommelfilter/

Der PP 65 ist ein guter TF...ich pers, finde..er hat konstruktiv die Schwachstelle an der Rinne und der fehlenden Inspektionsklappe. Manchmal- gerade bei großen Gewässern mit Laubeintrag etc..kann in der Rinne oder Trommel einiges hängen bleiben.

Entweder baut man die Rinne groß genug zum Reingreifen oder Klappe an der Trommel...
Die große Rinne ist die bessere Wahl.

So ein Teich will gut geplant sein. Naturnah..Pflanzzonen....
------

PVC- Folie ist nicht wurzelfest. Speziell Schilfgräser durchbohren so eine Folie. Bei einem kleinen Teich kann man da gut hinterher sein...und __ Schilf vermeiden...bei einem See....muss man irgendwann Wasser nachfüllen.
PEHD- Folie oder Platten ist die sorglose Bestlösung! Lasst Euch nix anderes erzählen....nicht bei der Größe und Tiefe!
----
50m³ das passt für ca. 5 Saugleitungen KG 110...ich pers. würde größere Leitungen bei diesem Projekt empfehlen...
Lieber 4 KG 125 als 5 KG 110...
Lieber 2 KG 160 am Boden verlegen als 4-5 KG 110.
Besser größere und weniger Leitungen. Damit vermeidet man im Pumpbetrieb zu große Diff. Teich- erste Teichfilterkammer. Das hat sonst mehrere Nachteile.
Die passenden Bodenabläufe baut der PEHD Schweißer fachgerecht- alles aus PEHD.
----
Man kann auch erst Rohre und Rückläufe für ca. 100m³ Förderleistung verlegen..und ersteinmal mit einem kleinen 50m³ TF anfangen...
Dazu einfach die Hälfte der Rohre verschlossen lassen am Teichboden. Das geht problemlos. Wenn irgendwas nicht funktioniert....zweiten TF parallel und zweite Pumpe.
- oder man baut gleich fertig. Ist aber sicher immer eine Kostenfrage.
----
Technik anfangs komplett weglassen. Naturnah. Aber die BA und Rohre in einen Filterkeller würde ich legen.
Vielleicht reicht es auch ab und zu den Schlamm am Boden abzulassen..nur per Schwerkraft und Schieber/ Standrohrkammer.
ebenso die
Rücklaufrohre immer in Querschnitt und Anzahl gleich den Saugleitungen- oder immer eine Nummer größer.
----

Mansche Teichbauer mögen keine Luftheber. Manche Filterhersteller mit viel Diff- Druck am Filter ebenso nicht.
Am LH verdient nur der, welcher dieses System baut und einbaut einmal.

An den im Wasser verbauten Teilen gibt es keinen Verschleiß.
Motor- Pumpen entsprechender Qualität sind da wesentlich teurer in Anschaffungskosten, Unterhalt über Jahre gesehen...


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2017)

@ThorstenC , der PVC-Teich ist wohl schon fertig und gefüllt - das macht schon einen kleinen Unterschied aus


Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Da der Teich nun voll ist mit Algen, soll nun eine Filteranlage her.


----------



## Mushi (27. Juli 2017)

70 oder 700 m3 ???

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Niklas123456 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo ja es ist richtig der Teich, See ist schon seid ca 13 Jahren da und mit Wasser gefüllt!
Photos kommen noch, Danke für Eure Ratschläge.
Ne ne ich habe meine beiden Teiche und sie laufen! Mein Vater muss bei solch einem Projekt eine richtige Firma beauftragen.Ich kann ihm wohl mit Rat und mit Eurem Rat zur Seite stehen!
Vielen Dank Gruß


----------



## Mushi (27. Juli 2017)

Ein Riesenteich mit einem 65 m3 Filter und 50.000 l/h zu filtern, ist ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Ändert so gut wie nichts.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Niklas123456 (27. Juli 2017)

700m3 also See! Hier mal einpaar Bilder! Sind gerade dabei den Teich abzupumpen!


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juli 2017)

Die Lage des Sees ist aber ganz schlecht...zuviel Windabdeckung durch die Bäume....Kitesurfen geht also nicht.

Kontrolliert mal die Folie, wo ggf. Schilfpflanzen sind....

Wie ist denn die Folie vom "Zustand" her? noch flexibel oder schon starr...

Steter Tropfen..
Zumindest ist dann am Boden keine Schlammpackung mehr....

BA kann man einfach nachrüsten...ist ja kein Beton drüber.
Folie aufschneiden
BA und Rohre nachrüsten..zubuddeln und zuschweißen.
Dann gehen auch "normale" BA mit Flanschring an KG 125- oder spezielle Spezial- BA für größere Rohre...wüsste jetzt aber keine Quelle ausser Sonderanfertigung...https://www.mega-koi.de/ oder andere Kunststoffschlosser.


----------



## Nori (27. Juli 2017)

Ich würde hier von Bodenabläufen absehen - dazu müsste der Teich ja komplett entleert und die Folie entfernt werden - das ist alles andere als einfach und ob das Abpumpen außer ne Montageerleichterung was bring ist fraglich.
Wenn das allerdings so gemacht werden soll, dann würde ich alles rausnehmen und mit vernünftigen Vlies und einer hochwertigen Teichfolie den Neubau angehen.

Falls aber die jetzige Folie verbleiben soll:

Ich würde eine "Auf Putz-Lösung" auf der Folie verbauen (ähnlich dem NG-System). Man könnte da einen kleinen Steg verbauen, wo die Rohre zusammenlaufen (Sammelschacht unter dem Steg mit Wartungsklappe) und dann mittels Luftheber versuchen die Wassermenge an Land zu fördern, wo dann ein entsprechender Filterkeller errichtet werden muss.
Wird nat. ne Aktion mit Tauchern für die Unterwasserarbeiten....

Gruß Nori


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2017)

lach, 1 PP 65

umrüsten auf Schwerkraft wenn der alle 3h mal durchlaufen soll wären das schlanke 25 BA UVC-Leistung bei 2 Watt wären 1400Watt oh je.... warum war der so grün? normalerweise sind die doch bei der Größe selbstregulierend


----------



## rollikoi (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich sag mal so, wenn keine Fische oder nur wenige drin sind würde ich mir die Technik sparen und den Teich massiv bepflanzen und so den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen. Trommelfilter und Co beseitigen keine Fadenalgen.

LG Bend


----------



## Mr.DD (27. Juli 2017)

die 50.000 L/h sind doch schick und ausreichend bei einem natur/schwimmteich einfach mal etwas über LH- Luftheber lesen. - das bedarf also 3 BA und 2 skimmer...
würde aber eine Bio-Kammer bauen mit __ Hel-X das unterstützt die reinigung und abbau von organischen stoffen zusätzlich ein paar pflanzen aber ich würde da keine 1000 pflanzen kaufen das kostet doch unmengen^^ lieber nach und nach.
dann noch eine tauch UVC in die rückführkammer dann wars das auch mit den algen... dort würde ich mich aber ran tasten wieviel man braucht der experte würde sagen 500 Watt aber das würde zuviel kosten also mit was "kleiem" anfangen meine amalgan tauch uvc ist für teiche bis 150.000 für 250€.

wenn das zu aufwendig ist, würde ich es wie rolli schon sagt mit pflanzen probieren und schauen wie es in zwei jahren mit dem teich aussieht und eventuell dann etwas mehr aufwand betreiben.


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2017)

Mr. DD hast aber gelesen das es unter Umständen doch noch zu einem Fischbesatz kommen könnte....


----------



## Niklas123456 (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Hilfe!
Ich würde das so bei dem Teich machen!
Teich abpumpen.
Teich sauber machen, dabei die Folie kontrollieren auf Löcher!
Folie aufschneiden, und Rohre und Ba,s und Skimmer verbauen.
2/3Ba,s mit kg DN 160 !
2 Skimmer mit kg DN 160 !
Folie verschweißen.
Schacht für Rohre und Trommelfilter
Trommelfilter Atf 1200 oder 1400!?
Biokammer?!
Pumpen?! Vom Schacht, Biokammer zurück in den Teich?!
überall wo es geht Pflanzen und Pflanzen!
Was meint Ihr, könnte das funktionieren?
Bitte um Ratschläge, vielen Dank Gruß Niklas


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo Niklas,
ich würde einfach einen größeren vertikal durchströmten Pflanzfilter (mit _Phragmites australis_) aus HDPE Folie neben den Teich bauen und diesen mit einem größeren Luftheber beschicken.
bei dieser Teichgröße muss man schon in "größer" denken


----------



## Mr.DD (27. Juli 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Mr. DD hast aber gelesen das es unter Umständen doch noch zu einem Fischbesatz kommen könnte....



nö kann davon nichts lesen 

wieso die folie aufschneiden.... werde ich nie verstehen ...die folie ist "zu" alt da würde ich so wenig zerschneiden und verschweißen wie es geht also alles was möglich ist auf die folie... die paar rohre kann man auch verstecken das sollte nicht das problem sein.
wenn es geht und das tut es.... mit Luftheber arbeiten das kostet am wenigsten zerstückelt keine tiere usw.....


----------



## Mushi (27. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn das Ziel des geplanten Umbaus?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Ziel des geplanten Umbaus?





Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Da der Teich nun voll ist mit Algen, soll nun eine Filteranlage her.



ich geh mal von weniger Algen aus


----------



## Geisy (27. Juli 2017)

Man sollte erst mal klären wo die Nährstoffe für die Algen her kommen. Kann z.B. bei Regen Wasser über den angrenzenden Rasen/Mutterboden in den Teich laufen? Dann sollte erst mal das verhindert werden.


----------



## tosa (27. Juli 2017)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Der Teich sind eigengtlich keine Fische drin, aber bei der Größe weiß man es nie!





Mr.DD schrieb:


> nö kann davon nichts lesen



bitte


----------



## Geisy (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo Niklas

Ich denke auch das der angebotene Trommler samt Pumpe ein Witz ist. 
Gibt der Händler eine Garantie das es funktioniert?

Ich hab keine Ahnung wieviel Geld und Aufwand ihr betreiben wohlt und wieweit  hinterher der Aufwand an Strom und Arbeit sein darf.
Naturagart z.B. schafft es bei Schwimmteichen nur mit Pflanzenfilter/Filtergraben.

Ich für mich würde eine einfache Lösung nehmen und nicht alles zerstören.
Könnte mir vorstellen das man einen Luftheber samt Filter in die Mitte des Teiches stellt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2017)

Ich bin ja ein Fan von NG und stimme hier den zu TF gemachten Angaben vollends zu:
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Trommelfilter/

runterscrollen bis unten und lesen

Es geht um die Entfernung von Sediment und somit des Nährstoffes für Algen etc.
Somit wird auch die Schlammbildung am Boden vermieden.

Die Doppel-TF Anlage steht bei NG ihrem See übrigens vor dem Pflanzenfilterteich.
-----------
Jetzt kann man ja zu vielen raten- aber es kann oder will sich ja nicht jeder einen TF für 12000€ leisten.
Die gut vorrausschauend geplante Verrohrung ist nicht so teuer...


----------



## Geisy (28. Juli 2017)

Ich könnte es mir so vorstellen. Das steht dann in der Mitte vom Teich.
  
Das sind zwei aufeinander gesetzte Baumpflanzkübel mit ca 1,2m Druchmesser. In der Mitte ein 400er Luftheber.
Oben ist dann stehendes Helix was Sediment und gelöste Stoffe filtert.
Unten würde ich als Zulauf ein Rohr in den flachen Randbereich legen. Hier dann mit Steinen eine Mauer machen so das eine Rinne entsteht die auf einer Seite offen ist und auf der anderen Seite das Zulaufrohr vom LH hat.
Dadurch wird der Oberflächendreck in diese Rinne gezogen und du kannst ihn einfach entnehmen.
Das Helix muß ein bis zweimal die Woche per Luftring umgerührt und der Dreck abgepumpt werden.
Dies geht automatisch mit einer Mehrkanalzeitschaltuhr.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2017)

So ein Konstrukt mitten im Teich ist ein Unding. Auch nicht am Teichrand. Nirgends im Teich.
Ich pers. habe nix gegen den Versuch eines "statischen" __ Hel-X Filters. Aber dann nett irgendwo im Filterkeller/extern vom Teich, wo man noch die Möglichkeit hat, etwas zu ändern, falls es nicht funktioniert. Andernfalls ist deine Blumenkübelidee- Konstrukt der Totalausfall. Aber ich vermute, das weißt Du- oder hast es schoneinmal gelesen/gesagt bekommen.

Für wieviel m³/h soll denn der Blumenkübel welchen Durchmesser haben? Bei kleinen Fördervolumen mag es ja noch funktionieren. Bei 50...100...m³/ h muss das Kübelchen sicher dementsprechen wachsen. So ähnlich wie Vortex- Filter. Da ist ein Vortex für 30m³/h auch schnell 2m im Durchmesser.

Ich pers. weiß, das ein LH in KG 250 mit fast 3m Baulänge um die 80m³/h im System schafft. Willst Du jetzt mit dem 400er mehr als 80m³/h durch einen 1,2m Blumenkübel jagen und dann noch Sedimentation erhoffen?

Baumpflanzkübel sind zum Bäume pflanzen da.


----------



## Niklas123456 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo wenn wir 2/3Ba,s mit kg 160 Rohre und 2x Skimmer mit kg 160 Rohre nehmen, wieviel m3 kann mann damit ca umgewälzt werden?
Wenn der Pumpenschacht (Trommelfilter und Biokammer) tief genug sind, brauchen wir doch dann keine Pumpen mehr, oder sehe ich das falsch?!
Danke schönes Wochenende Gruß


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2017)

Ich kenne nur Rohrskimmer in KG 125.
Wenn man für die BA 160 und Skimmer 125 nimmt...muss man auch für entsprechende Pumpleistung sorgen.
Es ist nicht nur eine Frage des Rohrquerschnittes sondern auch der Leitungslàngen, Anzahl dee Bögen etc. wieviel Wasser in Schwerkraft durch ein Rohr geht, ohne zuviel Höhenunterschiede zu bekommen.
Bevor man aber soviel Technik plant: wozu soll der Teich dienen??
Fisch. .Schwimmen...beides..nur gucken?

Ist die Folie noch weich und nicht durchwurzelt?

Skizze ...Draufsicht...Masse...
Ungefähre Pos. der BA...Skimmer des Filterkellers...

Wenn der Teich zu groß ist, kann es auch sinnvoll sein.zwei Filterkeller zu bauen um lange Rohre zu vermeiden.

Ich schätze...das bei Rohrlängen von mehr als 10 m das sinnvolle Fördervolumen

110 10m3/h
125 15m3/h
160 20m3/h

sein könnte. 
Aber nur grob...
Zu KG 160 hat kaum jemand hier gebaut.
Ausser...Rhabanus....sein Schwimmteich


----------



## Geisy (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo 

Ich denke du unterschätzt den Baumcontainer, bei den 80m³ komm ich nur auf 1-2cm/s Fließgeschwindigkeit durch das Helix.
Außerdem gibt es die Baumcontainer auch noch größer.

Wenn man dann eine Ufermatte drüber macht die bis ins Wasser reicht, verschwindet das Ding als bepfanzte Insel.
Was ich auch schon gesehen habe ist eine Trockenmauer außenrum und einen Steg bis oben drauf.
Ein bißchen kreativ sein muß man schon, das ist nichts von der Stange und meine Idee wie ich es machen würde.

Gruß
Norbert, der euch hier nicht weiter stören möchte.


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2017)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Wenn der Pumpenschacht (Trommelfilter und Biokammer) tief genug sind, brauchen wir doch dann keine Pumpen mehr, oder sehe ich das falsch?!



solange der Wasserstand im Pumpenschacht niedriger als der im Teich ist brauchst du keine Pumpe,
aber irgendwann ist der Schacht voll  und dann


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2017)

Sind die Bilder aktuell ?
Der Teichrand sind die geschlichteten Steine ?

Wenn ja, wo sind die Teichpflanzen wie Simsen, Carex und andere zehrende Pflanzen.
MMn. fehlen bei dem Teich deines Vaters Pflanzen .... .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Zacky (28. Juli 2017)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Wenn der Pumpenschacht (Trommelfilter und Biokammer) tief genug sind, brauchen wir doch dann keine Pumpen mehr, oder sehe ich das falsch?!



Das siehst Du falsch, denn Du brauchst immer eine Pumpe innerhalb der Filterstrecke!!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Juli 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Man sollte erst mal klären wo die Nährstoffe für die Algen her kommen. Kann z.B. bei Regen Wasser über den angrenzenden Rasen/Mutterboden in den Teich laufen? Dann sollte erst mal das verhindert werden.


Geisy hat ganz recht, Mann muss erst mal das Problem finden und dann kann man nach einer Lösung suchen.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2017)

Das Problem ist für mich schon gefunden ... zuwenige Pflanzen !!!

Kann man machen, aber man braucht dann halt Technik als Ersatz für die Pflanzen.
Ist für mich nicht mehr mit einem Teich, sondern ist eher mit einem Pool zu vergleichen. 

Ein Loch mit Wasser und sonst nix.


----------



## Lion (29. Juli 2017)

hallo Niklaas,
ich würde mit einer 20000 oder 30000er Pumpe einfach nur für eine Wasserbewegung
(ohne Filter) sorgen.  Die Pumpe Anfangs auf ca. 40cm bis 60cm Tiefe legen,
falls möglich, den Rücklauf einfach durch den Teich auf die andere Teichseite anbringen. Evtl. etwas höher um
einen Wasserfall-Effekt zu erzeugen.
Wenn das Wasser sauberer wird, kann man die Pumpe immer etwas tiefer legen.
Wenn's funktioniert, eine sehr günstige Lösung.
Preis für eine günstige Pumpe 100 bis 150,-- Euro + Schlauch.
 Leon


----------



## Mr.DD (29. Juli 2017)

dann hat man 230V im teich super idee... haufen strom kosten usw. 
wenn bewegt dann über luftheber dann zerstückelt man wenigstens nicht alles...
dann gleich in richtung pflanzen "pumpen" das wäre wirklich das einfachste was man machen kann ohne großen aufwand.


----------



## Lion (30. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> dann hat man 230V im teich super idee... haufen strom kosten usw.
> wenn bewegt dann über luftheber dann zerstückelt man wenigstens nicht alles...
> dann gleich in richtung pflanzen "pumpen" das wäre wirklich das einfachste was man machen kann ohne großen aufwand.



hallo Mr.DD,
wenn alle Teichliebhaber Ihren Teich schließen müssten, weil diese mit 220V Pumpen betrieben werden,
dann Danke, .......Super Idee ....... Außerdem ist dieser Teich, so wie ich gelesen habe, kein Schwimmteich.

Gerne natürlich wäre das ganze auch mit einem Luftheber hervorragend zu lösen, aber da der Vater
sich Preis -Angebote eingeholt hat so denke ich, dass Er selber keine Lust hat, ein Luftheber-System
zu bauen und ob dann die Kosten geringer sind ?

Mir geht es ja auch nur darum, eine Idee mit der Wasserbewegung anzustoßen, 
da nicht gefüttert wird, ist somit evtl. eine teure Filteranlage nicht nötig.

VG. Leon

Ps. meine Beiträge sind nur Vorschläge, können nützlich sein, muß aber nicht.


----------



## Mr.DD (30. Juli 2017)

soweit ich es gelesen habe ist es am ehsten ein schwimmteich und da setzt man nunmal keine 230V ein... auch wenn ich an meinem schwimmteich auch ein tauchUVC habe 
teichbauer sind viel zu teuer selber machen spart um die 50% da die teichbauer aber auch noch garantien geben müssen bauen die auch dementsprechend also würde ich von 1/3 oder sogar 1/4 der kosten ausgehen beim selber bauen und entwerfen.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Juli 2017)

Wasserbewegung reduziert null Nährstoffe im Teich.
Entweder...kontinuierlich Sediment aus dem System nehmen oder zumindest regelmäßig absaugen.

Das Aubsaugen kann auch per am Boden an der tiefsten Stelle  verbauten BA erfolgen...damit der Schlamm rauskommt.

Wird so ähnlich seit hunderten von Jahren an Teichanlagen gemacht...
Mönch...Teichmönch...

Das Prinzip geht auch mit BA am Boden, KG Rohr Schieber...oder Standrohrkammer.

Man muss nur für den Schlamm eine Entsorgungsmöglichkeit haben, die 20cm tiefer liegt als der Teichwasserspiegel.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Aug. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sag mal so, wenn keine Fische oder nur wenige drin sind würde ich mir die Technik sparen und den Teich massiv bepflanzen und so den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen. Trommelfilter und Co beseitigen keine Fadenalgen.
> 
> LG Bend





mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Niklas,
> ich würde einfach einen größeren vertikal durchströmten Pflanzfilter (mit _Phragmites australis_) aus HDPE Folie neben den Teich bauen und diesen mit einem größeren Luftheber beschicken.
> bei dieser Teichgröße muss man schon in "größer" denken



Genau so würde ich es auch machen........wobei ich immer schön Blühende Pflanzen nehmen würde und kein schnödes __ Schilf.


----------

